# 22-250 w/ Barnes TSX 53gr for Whitetail Deer? Any experience???



## winterfunguy

*22-250 for whitetail?*​
Only with Barnes Bullets 00.00%Only with Nosler Bullets 00.00%Only with Speer Bullets 18.33%Only with Hornady Bullets 18.33%Only with Other Premium Bullet 18.33%Its a Marginal caliber 650.00%Its a deer slayer 18.33%Your Friggin' Nuts!!!!!!! 18.33%DONT YOU DARE!!!!!! 18.33%What the heck is Hydrostatic Shock???!!!???00.00%


----------



## winterfunguy

Just want to know if anyone has experience with the 22-250 and the Barnes TSX against the whitetail? The 22-250 creats so much hydrostatic shock in the animal that I can only assume death would be instantanious as the hydrostatic shock creats a much larger wound by destroying all vervous system functions within its "blast radius".


----------



## tjc1230

I have a friend that lives in Canada and that is what he uses. He only takes head shots. I myself would not be comfortable useing it on deer.


----------



## youngdon

I wouldn't be comfortable with it either. I understand H S but, the death would be instantaneous is pushing it, you still need placement and penetration. You may cause a fatal wound but you could also be chasing him for quite a long way before the shock and blood loss caught up with him. JMO


----------



## shakari

I've never even seen a whitetail deer but have used the calibre for a lot of culling over here in Africa and it works a treat on head shots.


----------



## jsoulier

There's no reason to not use a bigger caliber. The '250 shoots flatter than larger calibers, but you can get a .243 with 55 grains too. The lightest I have ever felt comfortable with is a .25-06 with 90 grains - that causes serious damage without paying big bucks on a fancy load. You can buy a low end box of Remington lead tips in light weights for a .25-06 or .270 and inflict more shock than you ever thought possible with a .22-250. I shoot bigger deer than most people though, legal Mule bucks (3 pt. min) here run quite a bit heavier than southern Whitetail. If I was hunting a doe tag or in the south, I might still consider hunting with my .22-250.


----------



## bar-d

I took a cull buck about 20 years ago with my .22-250 I believe with a 60 gr. sp. The Ruger 77V has a bull barrel and is very accurate so I shot him through the neck and severed his spine at about 150 yds. I also took the biggest doe I ever shot with my Model 788 .222. with a double lung shot. I don't normally use either caliber for deer hunting but when the opportunity presents itself, I would not hesitate to take a deer with either, at reasonable range. As with any caliber, shot placement is the key.


----------



## poe

I have killed cows with a shot from a 22LR in the head but that does not mean I would use it for deer. Yes the 22-250 has enough power to kill a deer but I do not feel that it is a good deer rifle. In a pinch yeah it works but if your shot is not perfect have fun trying to find your deer. I have a hard time getting an exit wound out of my .243 with a 95 or 100 grain bullet so I don't imagine you well get one with the 22-250. a .22 cal hole going in and no exit is not going to leave you much of a blood trail. If your deer runs ever 300 yards in the bush and dies you could be looking for him for a long time if you ever do find him. Yes there is a fair bit of HS but I have seen deer run a 100 yards with a bullet from a 7mm through the lungs so if I were you I would pull out a bigger gun that you can count on. Here in sask its against the law to use a 22 cal bullet for big game hunting.


----------



## Old Roy

Here in alberta .243 is the smallest cal. But I would use the .22-250 if the law changed.


----------



## Speed Trap

I've killed several with a 22-250. I had one deer run for a bit, about 30-yards and then he was DRT. I've had a couple drop in their tracks.


----------



## ESTOSZ

I own a 22-250 also and was thinking about trying to deer hunt with it. I have read some reviews on it and they recomend not to shoot over 200 yards with them for deer. you will not get an exit hole and the knock down power just isn't there after that range. they all raccomended to use at least a 60 grain bullet.. if i hear anything else, i will post it


----------



## youngdon

Be sure to use the proper bullet if you do shoot the 22-250 at deer, one made for hunting game not varmints.


----------



## lucas_shane

the 22-250 is a deer killer. All guns of any caliber will kill deer. I get a kick out of ppl saying DONT DO IT, ITS To SMALL, YOUR CRAZY FOR THINKING IT ect ect ect

Place your shot right and dont worry about the caliber, if you have the slightest bit of doubt then shoot it in the ear, if you want the horns for something then shoot it at the base of the skull. Ive killed several ( i know its illegal and i was a kid ) with a 22 and in the last few years Ive killed a lot of deer with a 17 fireball & 22-250


----------



## youngdon

Check your local game laws first. 22caliber bullets are not legal in many places.


----------



## Helmet_S

Here is my stance. What was the round designed to be used on? 22-250 was not designed to be used on whitetail.

Can it be? sure why not

Are there far better choices? definitly

With some of the comments already made I would like to remind you guys that as hunters we have a responsibility to be an ethical hunter as well. If you have the slightest doubt that your shot will end with a good result then you shouldn't take it. Moving to an even smaller target isn't the answer. I will leave it at that.


----------



## lucas_shane

In Texas anything that is centerfire is legal. Our deer are not as big as the northern deer. Now if we had 200 pound white running around every day ( im sure there are some ) I would prolly change my mind.

Helmet even with my 270 I prefer the smaller target, some are not comfortable with head shots I understand that. In the last 25 yrs I can count on ONE hand how many deer I have had to track. I HATE TRACKING MY ANIMALS ( other than hogs and dont really care if they run off to the brush, less work for me )


----------



## youngdon

Helmet_S said:


> Here is my stance. What was the round designed to be used on? 22-250 was not designed to be used on whitetail.
> 
> Can it be? sure why not
> 
> Are there far better choices? definitly
> 
> With some of the comments already made I would like to remind you guys that as hunters we have a responsibility to be an ethical hunter as well. If you have the slightest doubt that your shot will end with a good result then you shouldn't take it. Moving to an even smaller target isn't the answer. I will leave it at that.


Well said.


----------



## Mattuk

I quite agree with youngdon and Helmet_S. A whitetail is the same size as our fallow and I would put no less than a 100gr from a .243 into one.


----------

